# Will this wood be ok to smoke with



## flatbroke (Nov 22, 2020)

Part of a tree broke off. Obviously it needs to be cut down to size but I’m wondering if it would be good to use to cook with. Or just use in the fireplace. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Murray (Nov 22, 2020)

What species is it?


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 22, 2020)

Murray said:


> What species is it?


I’m not 100 percent sure


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 22, 2020)

From what I can see of the leaves zoomed in, looks like a species of oak. Should be fine for smoking.
If you can, take a picture of one of the leaves and post that...should be able to identify the tree from that.


----------



## Murray (Nov 22, 2020)

Hard to tell with the picture, are there any leaves left on the tree or branch? I find it is much easier to identify trees with their leaves. My dad had a BSc. in forestry and he could identify tree species without the leaves by looking at the bark, branch structure, the grain , unfortunately I cannot. Point being there are people out there that can. Any colleges/universities that might teach forestry in your area? An arborist might have some ideas. Some cities have arborist on staff.  Even if you can’t find someone to identify the species now I would take it as firewood and do the research while the wood is seasoning. As you burn it as firewood the aroma might give you an idea if it would be suitable for smoking.  Can you post pictures of the leaves attached to the branches, as you know, lots of knowledgeable people on this forum.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2020)

The moss will add an extra special flavor!


----------



## Murray (Nov 22, 2020)

A possible clue?


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2020)

poison oak maybe? lol

Some of the leaves that I see look like oak but hard to say.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 22, 2020)

Not sure about the wood, but that green, gold and white lump growing on it should be burned immediately before it spreads. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

I’m pretty sure it’s an oak tree. If it were me I would trim off the moss, but who knows it may add flavor!
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2020)

Looks to me that it could be a Hickory Tree but I am not completely certain without better pictures of the leaves.

John


----------



## bradger (Nov 22, 2020)

doesn't look like an oak to me,


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2020)

I would guess it is Oak, but I would make sure I'd get rid of any of the Rot before using any of it.
And while doing that I would Mask up real good, because rotted wood can carry living fungus that can get into your lungs "Alive" and eventually kill you.
It come more frequently from Lathe turning Spalted Wood, but I'd be very careful of Chainsawing any Rotted wood.
I worked most of my life with wood, and rarely wore a mask, but if anything had been rotted or Spalted, I would wear a good quality mask.

Just My 2 Piasters,
Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 22, 2020)

Ha you cut and sell wood and you have something your not sure of?    
However a leaf would help as stated above.

Warren


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 22, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s an oak tree. If it were me I would trim off the moss, but who knows it may add flavor!
> Al





HalfSmoked said:


> Ha you cut and sell wood and you have something your not sure of?
> However a leaf would help as stated above.
> 
> Warren


 I am this very point in time suspicious about Ohio or people there from


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 22, 2020)

Did you kill the buckeyes?


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 22, 2020)

Are those Buckeyes, or lumberjack nuts?

The tree looks a bit like Live Oak, but I don't know if your even in the region Live Oak grows.

I'm with the other fellas who recommend removing the rot, and Moss/ Bark.


----------

